# 2 people. Same ticket. Get on at different stops?



## Guest (Jun 5, 2015)

My friend added me on to her sleeper reservation. The problem is she is starting in San Diego and I'm getting on in Los Angeles. Are they going to cancel my reservation when I don't board in San Diego?

She is talking Pacific Surfliner from San Diego to Los Angeles in business class.

Both of us are taking Coast Starlight from Los Angeles Union Station to Paso Robles in roomette.

Both of our names are listed on the ticket


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 5, 2015)

When the Conductor scans the ticket, have her just say that you'll be joining her up the line. The Conductor may even "collect" both tickets! I've done this many times, and never had a problem.


----------



## jebr (Jun 5, 2015)

You'd probably still be better off, if you're able, to go to an Amtrak office and purchase an open sleeper ticket. That way you won't have to pay for the Pacific Surfliner ticket as well.

Please note, however, that those are paper tickets (NOT e-tickets) so they cannot be replaced if lost.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jun 5, 2015)

I'd like to see what others say on this, as I've often contemplated the same thing... and since I'd be doing it on points, a separate purchase ("open sleeper ticket") for my companion would not be an option.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2015)

Open sleeper wouldn't work in this case I don't believe. She booked months ago and was trying to avoid paying the much higher prices the sleeper went up to by canceling and rebooking. I guess she called and they found some way to put me on the ticket. I'm the last of the group to commit on a ticket. Everyone else is starting in LA as well and they already grouped up to get sleepers. Would have been easier to just go coach but then I find out I'd be by myself.


----------



## SarahZ (Jun 5, 2015)

the_traveler said:


> When the Conductor scans the ticket, have her just say that you'll be joining her up the line. The Conductor may even "collect" both tickets! I've done this many times, and never had a problem.


Do what Traveler suggests.  There's a good chance, as he says, that the conductor will simply "lift" all of the tickets at once to make it easier on everyone.

She'll be on the manifest, so when she boards, the conductor will see that she's already been accounted for. The passenger names don't disappear when the tickets are lifted.


----------



## acelafan (Jun 7, 2015)

I've done this with my mom boarding down the line and the conductor on the Lake Shore Limited was super nice when he came to lift my ticket. "Not a problem at all - you have the paid reservation."


----------



## caravanman (Jun 7, 2015)

I don't see any problem with this at all... especially as you and your companion will be boarding the coast starlight together...

If the ticket is scanned on the ride up from San Diego, who is to know you are not in the cafe car or rest room... 

Don't worry, you will be fine!

Ed


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2015)

Now she says i'm only booked on the LAX-PRB leg and her all the way. Is that even possible? Normally I fly and that would never be possible on an airline reservation.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 7, 2015)

Yes, its called an "Open Sleeper" ticket with no Room or Car #, the Rez is in your friends name!

Not a problem, enjoy the ride on one of Amtrak best routes!


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 8, 2015)

I don't think it has to even be an open sleeper. I would think that you can book from SAN to Paso Robles a ticket with one passenger from SAN to LAX and add a named passenger from LAX to Paso.

Sounds like it's worked out, though, so enjoy your ride!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2015)

I have a similar question, I originally booked a trip from BFD-CHI for two in a roomette, but it looks like I'm going to be leaving from SLO instead, and meeting up at LAX. How do I go about modifying my reservation, or would it just be easier to buy a ticket from Slo-Lax, and will I be able to do that if it it shows that I'm supposed to be on the bus from BFD?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 10, 2015)

Just call an tell the agent you want to Modify your rez, not Cancel and rebook!

If you are taking a Surfliner from SLO-LAX you are entitled to Business Class as part of your award to go with the Roomette!


----------



## CDKing (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi,

I was the one who initially posted but have since registered. Everything went on without a problem. Sleeper room # was assigned on ticket and I was truly only booked for the LAX-PRB leg. Interesting they only glanced at the ticket when we boarded, I don't even recall them scanning the e-ticket to make sure it was legit. Oh well it was a good ride and the only time spent I the room just long enough to get a lunch seating time, we were the only ones in our group to actually follow what the conductor said. The rest of the group took up all the swivel chairs in the parlor car and got their seating time from there. The rest of the train ride after lunch was in the parlor car as well. I did get god use of the roomette on my continuing leg a few days later to Oakland. I'll start another thread for my issue in Oakland


----------

